# Sweet Street Desserts



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I just got this e-mail from a friend of mine who still works there. For a couple of years I was a "Finishing Master" at Sweet Street, quite an experience let me tell you! It's is slated to be on the Food Channel.

Here's the info. (You won't see me of course, but hopefully you'll see what I did running the decorating line)


----------



## andrew563 (Oct 12, 2005)

I used to use sweet street products, I wonder if I used some that you actually worked on.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Actually it was quite awhile back that I was there. 1998-2000 but perhaps...


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

back in 1998 I seem to remember the whipped cream rosettes were a little askew. Do you remember that?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Only too well, only too well

Actually here is the reason. This is the smaller version of the baby I used to operate, blame this!


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Ch were you making rosettes as Pan suggested or pumping out Michelin tires.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Both! The Knobel machine basically did the work of 3 people or so, when it worked. We did the design on an onboard CAD system and then tweaked the speed, heights, dexterity of the machine etc. Sometimes the machine did all the decorating, sometimes we would just divert the line around it and it would do every other 1 or 2. So for the most part it was an addition as opposed to the sole decorator. It was really a lot of work though. You had to fill it by hand, keep the eyes and belt clean, tweak it up or down as necessary to keep it running smooth. It was a really interesting and sometimes mind numbingly boring task. But I was one of only 2 people that were trained to operate it.


----------



## andrew563 (Oct 12, 2005)

1998 to 2000 that was about the time I used them.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Wow, I'm going to TIVO this!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Well supposedly THIS time it's going to be on!
Monday night at 9:00PM EST
http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/show..._43760,00.html

Got my fingers crossed this time.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I Saved All Those Pepto Bismol Color Cake That Were A Little Crooked. So... What? Do I Send Them To You For Refund???
Or Was That Driselda At Bubbles Bakery, I Can't Remember! Hey, You Guys Want One Of Those Panclocks? Pan. Why Am I Screaming????


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

A little too much yeast in the punchdowns this morning?:crazy:


----------



## misno (Nov 30, 2006)

I used to use Sweet Streets petit fours for my dessert course for golf tournaments at my club. They were DECADENT to say the least!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I think most everyone used them. They were on like every restaurant's dessert tray, mine included.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Well I finally saw it. I can't really say if it was any good as I was looking more at the people to see if I recognized any, and sho' nuff! I saw some old friends and co-workers so that was nice.
One thing I can say having worked there is that all the ingredients are top notch quality and freshness. There are no corners cut! The bad part is that everything is so incredibly bad for you! :lips:   and yet oh so good for you.....


----------

